# Electrical experts/Novice I roally screwed up.....92 Sentra



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

So I admit it, I screwed my car up, I was in a rush. Very dumb move, you might laugh.

Here is the problem. The day before I was noticing that my Brake and Battery light were coming on intermediately. So I grabbed a spare Battery figuring the alternator was going for the next day. The car died, because the battery went dead, so I was out in Newark, NJ on Route 21 changing the battery. As I was in a mad rush to get the battery on, (Because I had the FBI exam that morning,) I accidentally put the battery the wrong way, connecting the positive port with the negative port and vice versa. My problem now is the car starts, however nothing electrical works except the front headlights and high beams. The radio doesnt work, the heat, air, dash, mirrors..etc. I cant put it in drive without using the release on the gear shift. (Automatic) 

I noticed when I did the mistake of putting the wrong cables on the wrong connectors that the red positive terminal started smoking for like 4-6 seconds. I admit it was really, Really dumb, just in a quick rush to get the car started and maybe make the exam anyway. 

Turns out I never made it and had to get my car towed home. So here is my question. What fuses should I check? Solenoid? Fuses under the Hood? Wiring? Computer? I am lost on what to check first, my instinct tells me the red cable on the battery first, or should I just give up before I even start and take it to an electrical mechanic.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
-Thanks 
Emil Rybovic
Hamilton NJ

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

I would definitly check out all your fuses both under the hood and in the car itself. Replace all the blown fuses then see what happens. If it doesn't work then try the mechanic


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Check the following "fusible links". They are located in the fuse block bolted on the drivers side fender beside the battery on the newer SR20's, so I do not know where they are on a '92.

30A Electronic Ignition fusible link
75A Battery fusible link

I will venture to bet you that you blew one of these fuses. That is, if you did not blow any of the fuses under the dash.

The 75A fuse is approx. $12 at the dealer and the 30A should be about the same. Pull them out completely and look through the clear plastic viewer to see if the metal strip is blown.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

good idea nismopc. I had forgot about the fusible links. Hey what are fusible links? Do they act just like a fuse?


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Fusible links are a small length of wire or an enclosed piece of metal on a normally unfused circuit. In the event of an emergency, they will melt and/or break, cutting the circuit and saving your electrical components.

I would definitely check the fusible links and main fuses. (all under the hood). Check the fuses under the dash too. When I shorted out the alternator on my Subaru (accidentally brushed a jumper connected to the alternator casing against the main positive post on the alternator- while the engine was running- OOPS) it blew all the fusible links, drained the battery down to .03 volts, and basically shut off every electrical system on the car. I recharged the battery and replaced the fusibile links, and voila, the car is as good as new. Hopefully you got as lucky as I did.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks for info wagon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

It was the fusable link. Just after the positive battery connection. I replaced it with a nissan factory link($22) and everything works fine. Thanks for the help.

-Emil


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

emilr said:


> *It was the fusable link. Just after the positive battery connection. I replaced it with a nissan factory link($22) and everything works fine. Thanks for the help.
> 
> -Emil *


Glad to hear you got it fixed. I keep forgetting the '91-'94ish Nissan's had them located near the battery inline with the positive wire.


----------

